# when does the placenta take over?



## uglybetty

Hi I was wondering when the placenta takes over from the yolk sac? I am currently 9 weeks and at my last scan at 8 weeks all was good. I have a slightly large yolk sac at 5.6mm – no one at my ACU or EPU mentioned that this might be a problem, but of course I have been on the internet and found lots of horror stories about yolk sacs – 5.6mm seems to be the cut off for a healthy pregnancy. After 9 weeks does the yolk sac continue to increase in size or could I be in the clear? I have been worrying myself sick.

Thanks so much
UB


----------



## oink

Hi

your placenta will be in charge from about 12 wks. This is a really hard time when its hard not knowing. Rest and take care of yourself

Take care x


----------

